# Car - Import or buy in Cyprus



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all, I am a new member to the forum and found a lot of helpful advice on here. Hence why I have now joined.

Myself and hubby have about a year before we plan to move to Cyprus and trying to research as much as we can.

We are doing ok at the mo but having a bit of a dilema. We have been looking at the costs etc of importing a car. I am also aware that used cars in Cyprus seem to be more expensive. We were thinking of picking up something in Cyprus as although you pay more if you add import costs does it come up similar price?

Does anyone know if there are hidden costs to buying a second hand car in Cyprus?

Also anyone with experience or advise? Thanks all, counting down the days


----------



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi 
I have also been loking into taking a car to Cyprus and I personally think it depends on the value of the vehicle. I am looking at taking a 4x4value here £4-5k value Cyprus €10-12k so for me it will be worth the hassle. 

There is a ferry from Southampton but I will drive to Italy and catch the ferry there its €375 to Cyprus from Italy.

The import tax is the real killer but as the car was purchased in the EU originally there should, by EU law, be no duty to pay. I have heard a rumour that import duty will not be charged for vehicles purchased in the EU sometime in the next few months.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

The Cyprus Government imposes an import duty against EU rules. The EU fines the Government, but still comes out on top. The rumour may have to do with the EU getting tough on Cyprus.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

My understanding is that import tax is still cheaper than buying a second-hand car. Probably one of the reasons sales of cars have been 40% down last year.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The problem is that the fines imposed on Cyprus by the EU for breaking the rules are not harsh enough as the money the govenment makes from taxing imported cars is much higher than any fines imposed.
Unless the EU gets much tougher the Cyprus government will continue to flout EU rules.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> The problem is that the fines imposed on Cyprus by the EU for breaking the rules are not harsh enough as the money the govenment makes from taxing imported cars is much higher than any fines imposed.
> Unless the EU gets much tougher the Cyprus government will continue to flout EU rules.


Very true. The EU should threaten to withold funds, like the funds given to modernise Limassol for instance, then Cyprus will fall into line.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Very true. The EU should threaten to withold funds, like the funds given to modernise Limassol for instance, then Cyprus will fall into line.


Cyprus is a member of the EU when it suits them for funding etc. When it dosnt suit them they say, 'But this is Cyprus'.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Cyprus is a member of the EU when it suits them for funding etc. When it dosnt suit them they say, 'But this is Cyprus'.


This does explain the high cost of second hand cars in Cyprus too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

cliveost said:


> Hi
> I have also been loking into taking a car to Cyprus and I personally think it depends on the value of the vehicle. I am looking at taking a 4x4value here £4-5k value Cyprus €10-12k so for me it will be worth the hassle.
> 
> There is a ferry from Southampton but I will drive to Italy and catch the ferry there its €375 to Cyprus from Italy.
> ...


I doubt there is a ferry from Italy to Cyprus. At least we have not found and we really look for it thze whole time. What you perhaps can find from italy is a freighter that goes to Haifa and pass Limassol. But it takes 7-9 days depending on how many stops they make and they dont take any drivers or other passengers. You have to fly yourself.

Anders


----------



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> I doubt there is a ferry from Italy to Cyprus. At least we have not found and we really look for it thze whole time. What you perhaps can find from italy is a freighter that goes to Haifa and pass Limassol. But it takes 7-9 days depending on how many stops they make and they dont take any drivers or other passengers. You have to fly yourself.
> 
> Anders


You can get the ferry at Southampton or Salerno in Italy and yes it does take 7-9 days but they do take passengers. The accomodation varies depending on price but I think it is very reasonable esp when you compare it to a container. 

At the end of the day it is a personal choice. I live in the UK and when I move to Cyprus I am going to drive to Italy, a road trip if you like, then have an adventure on a freight ship something you would not normally get to do maybe it will be fun maybe it wont who knows but it will certainly be a different way to arrive.:noidea:

Ferry info can be found at cruisecyprus . com
sorry unable to post links


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

cliveost said:


> You can get the ferry at Southampton or Salerno in Italy and yes it does take 7-9 days but they do take passengers. The accomodation varies depending on price but I think it is very reasonable esp when you compare it to a container.
> 
> At the end of the day it is a personal choice. I live in the UK and when I move to Cyprus I am going to drive to Italy, a road trip if you like, then have an adventure on a freight ship something you would not normally get to do maybe it will be fun maybe it wont who knows but it will certainly be a different way to arrive.:noidea:
> 
> ...


If you want an adventure on a freigt ship to Cyprus you should take the Salamis line from Lavrio in Greece direct Limassol. Takes 42 hours

A real experience

Or put the car on the ship and fly from Athens to Larnaca for 40 euro. But then you miss the experience ofc.

Anders


----------



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

This is serious illegal and against eu low, what they do here, i mean cyprus goverment....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madoxx said:


> This is serious illegal and against eu low, what they do here, i mean cyprus goverment....


We all know it is illegal and the Cyprus government know it is illegal. However as the fines they receive from the EU are less than the money they make by charging import taxes they don't care.
The only way to stop them doing it is for the EU to make the fines much harsher.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Its an interesting discussion because not all EU members have to follow the same rules.

In Denmark the price consists of the car selling price + abouit 180% in Registration fee. This is fully EU-legal and somthing Denmark negotiated when being members.

Ths is only for cars sold to danish buyers. This means that a German or Swede can buy cars cheap in Denmark because the selling price is low to keep the registration fee as low as possible. F.ex can you buy an Audi about 5000 euro cheaper in Denmark then in Germany where they are made. And no extra fees to bring it. You need to pay VAT in Germany but you buy without VAT in Denmark so that is normal

Crazy but true.


----------



## wheelmaniatuning (Jan 10, 2012)

Iam surprised no one has used the word "extortion" because that is exactly how to describe what the government are getting away with. Does anyone know who to contact in the EU to report them and perhaps they will start to abide by the european rules and what they were so desperate to buy into.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I suspect with the EU fining them I doubt they need to be reported to the EU in order for them to be made aware.


----------

